# What a dumb dog



## Pittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Got this dumbass dog a month ago. He is about 7 months old. He pees and poops in the house multiple times a day. My girlfriend and I are with him all day as I work from home and my girlfriend is a teacher so she's on break. We take him out many times a day and have a nice fenced in backyard. This mutt doesn't understand anything. He carries all his food all over the house, he pees on everything, and shits every time you are not watching him. He'd be on craigslist if it were up to me. Last dog I ever get.

These animals belong outside. Filthy *** dog.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok first I am going to try to help you for the dog's sake as I can hear frustration but I am also going to warn you that if this gets out of hand I will delete this post. 

Have you tried crate training? Do you tether the dog to you at all times when it is free? What do you use to clean the mess up? Do you reward the pup when it potties outside? 

Tell me what y'all are doing and lets see what we can do to help you.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Dogs must be properly trained. It sounds like you are inadvertently reenforcing the very habits you don't want. You CANNOT let an untrained dog out of your sight, nor can you let them have free run of your home. Don't free feed. When a dog eats and drinks--he/she has to potty. Have specified times to eat--twice a day. I hesitate to take water away though; especially in summer. When a dog pottys somewhere, enzymes mark it for them to go back. Get a good enzyme cleaner (I used Nature's Miracle when I was training) to clean accidents. Also, feed a good food. As gross as this is--the crappier the food, the bigger and more often the crap. The reason for this is that many dog foods are full of things that your dog just doesn't need to metabolize. Thus, out it comes. I feed my chihuahua commercial raw 2 times a day. A 7 month old will eat more than an adult, but the back of the bag will instruct and so will we. She only poops once a day, if that, and it's very small. Now that's not every single dog, but many respond that way on a diet of quality dog food. It's worth a try. As far as training, google it. There are several ways to train. Pick one that works for you and stick to it. Most people train dogs to go outside. Some train them to ring a bell by the back door when they need to go. I personally trained mine to a puppy pad indoors. For the sake of you and your dog though get past your frustration and give this the try it truly deserves to be successful or it won't work.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Obviously this dog hasn't been trained!!  If he's peeing on everything, it sounds like he's also marking around the house. Again, something you need to train him not to do.

It's not just about taking the dog out multiple times a day. First of all, the dog shouldn't be allowed to roam around the house as he wishes until he's fully trained. Until then he should be in your your sight at all times or in a crate/play pen (with a pee pad) when you can't watch his every move. 

Puppies generally need to go out at certain times like upon waking up in the morning, after eating a meal, after waking up from a nap, after playtimes and before bed. But you should always be watching him and taking him out as soon as you see the signs that he needs to pee or poop. And when he does do it in the right place, praise him and give him a treat. And don't shout or get angry when he does it in the wrong place (although you can say a firm NO), dogs (especially chihuahuas in my experience) respond a lot better to positive reinforcement. 

Also something that helps a lot is feeding meals at specific times every day to make his potty schedule regular so you can expect when he needs to go out. If you're currently free feeding him (so he eats whenever he wants), I would recommend switching to 2 or 3 meals a day instead. Don't leave a bowl of food out at all time.

As for marking, you could try a belly band.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I hate to say this, but maybe it is NOT the dog that is so dumb? Who would leave an unhousetrained dog have complete run of the house? Get an exercise pen/iris pen and put his bed, food, and water and some chew toys in it. Line it with papers/washable pee pads/pee pads from PetSmart. That way the dog will not be able to ruin your house. I assume that the girl friend is who wanted the dog. If you cannot do the above then I would indeed put him up for adoption to a loving home that would take the time to train him.


----------



## Natalie Knoxville (Mar 27, 2017)

Lots of very helpful ideas here.

I may have missed this in the posts above, but is this dog neutered? Neutering plus focused training can work wonders.

Natalie


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Puppies aren't just automatically housetrained when you get them... To expect them to know how to behave without even being taught is a little ignorant. Dogs need work on the owner's part in order for them to behave properly. 
Even if he were housetrained at the breeder's house, this might not translate over to his new home.
Dogs require work, and if you aren't willing to teach him how to behave, then maybe he should be with someone who will.

If you are going to give him up on Craigslist, _please_ research into the owners. Don't just give him to the first person who wants him. Do also let them know he is not housetrained and needs work, so that he isn't passed from home to home. That happens to too many dogs.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

So my chuahua just bit me, and it punctured through my finger in my nail and on the other side of my middle finger. This happened because I came downstairs to find him in a pile of mess - he tore through all of my girlfriend's work belongings. Documents shredded. Her purse shredded. Makeup and lotions everywhere. He has chew toys galore. He has those fake bones to chew. He is fed, he went outside twice already. I literally can't leave this dog alone for 5 minutes without him destroying something. I smacked him and he bit me, so now he's in his cage, OUTSIDE in the cold. I'll leave him there for a half an hour and then in the cage all day. This dog never ceases to piss me off. I feel like that dad on Beethoven - I wish this rat never came into my life! My gf loves him to death and blames me for everything he does. I step in his dog **** yesterday, it's my fault. Everything is me, but the dumb *** mutt is ok.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you ever left him in his crate inside the house? 
You have to "trust" him to be able to roam the house free.
My dogs are left in their crates when I'm not their to supervise them mostly because 3 of them fight (That's a whole other issue) but I also know they would get into things on their own. 
A relative also had a chi pup that got into things but he eventually understood that he wasn't allowed to get certain things. And they never crate trained. It was just constant keeping an eye on him. 
Is your GF taking care of him, as she wanted the dog?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have closed this thread and will be discussing this situation offline


----------

